

Under No Circumstances Should You Not Solve A Real Problem - tommy_mcclung
http://www.thefailingpoint.com/2009/08/buildingproduct/not-solve-a-real-problem/

======
bravura
Under no circumstances should you use a double negative for emphasis. It has
the opposite effect.

------
edw519
Maybe I have fortunate circumstances, but I have never had this problem. Why?
I have customers. And they have desires. Lots of them.

It's true, they may not articulate their desires real well and they may never
envision "the next big thing", but when you start hearing the same things over
and over again, it's a pretty good bet you're solving a real problem.

------
duncanj
Why do most of the articles in the series start with "...Not"?

